# Water lilies vs Faelan



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I can picture Faelan glaring at the water lillies like "why I outta" while, meanwhile, you want him to concentrate on his fetching! Sounds like he's growing out of it. I love hearing about his good progress without an e collar!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The image of an indignant Faelan amongst the water lilies is just hilarious. I'm glad he's making such great progress!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go! Training for all these little things can be so hard--but fun!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great news! Glad he is making progress!


----------

